# rides



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

96 dodge ram 2500 cummins


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

just got this last week. 04 Chevy 2500HD

I added chrome step rails (nerf bars) and a diamond plate toolbox the first night I had it.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

my baby right here 94 chevy straight piped LOUD magnaflow tips and chrome everything as you cna see from the pic


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here she is :darkbeer:
lol, but next year when im old enough to drive I will have a chevy pickup,,


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> my baby right here 94 chevy straight piped LOUD magnaflow tips and chrome everything as you cna see from the pic
> 
> 
> just wonderin how a gas with a strait pipe passes inspection? i know its alright for diesels cause they dont got emission tests. unless those tests are only a state thing and not a national thing idk.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

RollinCoal2 said:


> archerykid12 said:
> 
> 
> > my baby right here 94 chevy straight piped LOUD magnaflow tips and chrome everything as you cna see from the pic
> ...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

RollinCoal2 said:


> archerykid12 said:
> 
> 
> > my baby right here 94 chevy straight piped LOUD magnaflow tips and chrome everything as you cna see from the pic
> ...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

RollinCoal2 said:


> archerykid12 said:
> 
> 
> > my baby right here 94 chevy straight piped LOUD magnaflow tips and chrome everything as you cna see from the pic
> ...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

countryboy173 said:


> Here she is :darkbeer:
> lol, but next year when im old enough to drive I will have a chevy pickup,,


I'm 18 and still can't afford a car (my family doesn't have _any_ money- much less for a new vehicle). So, I ride my Iron Horse in a pinch.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> RollinCoal2 said:
> 
> 
> > You just gotta know someone who has a shop that inspects..
> ...


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

93 Jeep Wrangler 
Pro Comp 6in Suspension lift
front and rear Detroit lockers
383 Stroker
Dana 60's
Sittin on 36in Iroks


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Elite13 said:


> 93 Jeep Wrangler
> Pro Comp 6in Suspension lift
> front and rear Detroit lockers
> 383 Stroker
> ...


look at that cant even put it in the workshop


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Aaron Groce said:


> look at that cant even put it in the workshop


???


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is my 2002 f250 powerstroke diesel.










This is the reason I went with the diesel.


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

1988 dodge ram


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

i love that jeep


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

martinmania said:


> 1988 dodge ram


thats a nice dodge man


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

My Ducati 1098


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alexb7109 said:


> i love that jeep



Thanks. Ive put alot of time and money into it


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

the jeep isnt anything but a money pit. ive got one too


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Alexb7109 said:


> the jeep isnt anything but a money pit. ive got one too


all vehicles are money pits. but any lifted vehicle is even more


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

very true ill post up some pics of my jeep soon


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's mine!



















You can't see it 'cause I don't own one yet and ain't old enought to drive on the road.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> here she is :darkbeer:
> Lol, but next year when im old enough to drive i will have a chevy pickup,,


+1!


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

ha yalls have some gas suckers. I couldnt afford a new truck let alone gas for it. I have a 1995 nissan xe pickup. dont make fun, it was free and it gets 29 to the gallon so im not complaining. Its still in real good shape. Id like to drop it when i get the money. It would just look ugly with a lift. But that jeep looks nice thats gonna be my first big purchase.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got an '89 toyota pickup. no pics though


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

here is mine

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054967590&postcount=10


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

i have a '95 chevy 2500 diesel, but blow a headgasket last week and seeing that it isa diesel it will cost almost as much as the truck is worth to fix it so i'm going to get rid of it. i am now in the market for a toyota. lol. i am sick of a diesel, no one can work on them. ugh!


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

MY regular cab 1986 ford f150 with 64000 original miles paid $2000 :wink:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

got a 91 chevy silverado single cab two tone red.
got a 85 chevy Custom 20 3/4ton named "Creampuff"
Tranny slips so we need to get the new one in
get pics later


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Hoyt_man said:


> ha yalls have some gas suckers. I couldnt afford a new truck let alone gas for it. I have a 1995 nissan xe pickup. dont make fun, it was free and it gets 29 to the gallon so im not complaining. Its still in real good shape. Id like to drop it when i get the money. It would just look ugly with a lift. But that jeep looks nice thats gonna be my first big purchase.


is your nissan a 4x4


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

1951 Dodge Power Wagon (military)


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Bowhunt4life said:


> is your nissan a 4x4


nope. 2 wheel. but yeah they make it in a 4x4


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is my beast!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

love the motorcycle,jeep,1988 doge ram and army lookin truck guys love them all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

condude4 said:


> Here is my beast!


:mg:What is that?


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

Toyota 4-Runner with my deer rack... I think it works just fine!:wink: Can't forget the Mathews and Primos Stickers....











And my Ninja 250r.. I want a 600 now


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> :mg:What is that?


1960's Jeep Army Truck, The model number is M-715 I believe


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

This is mine after being cleaned siting beside my friends


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I drive a 2001 Ford F350 Super Duty.

Ill post pics later


----------



## Silent Death 54 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a "94 Toyota P/U for 9 years. Then in may of this year traded it towards an 03 Chevy extended cab silverado Z71. HAd it for 6 months and it started coming apart, so I traded up again 2 weeks ago and this time I have.......

a 2008 Chevy Silverado crew cab, in black cherry metalic (supposedly a rare color) Blk interior, 5.3 litter, loaded with everything. I'm loving it !! Don't have any pics yet. I'm going to install the tracrac back on this one soon. Then I will take some pics.

Stay Safe,
Franz


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

War-Valley-Boy said:


> This is mine after being cleaned siting beside my friends



more pics?


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a 02 yota tundra but i need to put a lift and some bigger tires on it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

War-Valley-Boy said:


> This is mine after being cleaned siting beside my friends


:jaw: AWESOME MAN!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

War-Valley-Boy how many mpg?

I drive a '96 GMC sierra...ill take some pics once this blizzard passes! Been going for about a day and half now...no school for me!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tell me about it 
we got ice last night


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

ya the roads were terribel and we had drifts over 6 or 7 feet


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

We only had a 2 hr delay


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

'91 Chevy CK 1500 Sport Ed.
5.7L V8...runs great
Magnaflow exhaust...loud


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Dodge 2002 Dakota Quad Cab*

It has the 5.9l 360 cubic inch V8 in it. Can you say FAST? lol. I have done quite a bit to it since these pics. I put bigger tires and re did the tailgate since then. It has a JBL System in it valued at over a grand, a silverline cat-back exhaust, airade air intake system, performance chip, and i still get 9 mpg. I am actually looking to sell it cuz i cant afford gas.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

No pics tirht now but I ride a 1993 GT Talera mountain bike.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Bowhunter110 said:


> Toyota 4-Runner with my deer rack... I think it works just fine!:wink: Can't forget the Mathews and Primos Stickers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...there's a vehicle in there??

..........ohhhhhh, now I see it. I was looking at the deer


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's my '95 Chevy 1500. 215,000 miles and still going strong. Has a 5-speed with the 350 motor. The only thing I hate about it is the 3.70 gears...it's hard on the clutch, even when you baby it....especially pulling a trailer.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

nele22 said:


> My Ducati 1098


:mg:
Jealous
although I think itd look better with a bow rack on the siide :wink:


----------

